# new to arctic cat got some ?



## matts08brute (Jun 17, 2009)

well I did it I got me a 2005 650H1 looking for info like snorkles and big bore/high comp kits stuff like that and any good AC web sites. I want to learn as much as I can.THANKS


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

arcticchat.com is about the biggest kitty site out there.. Lots of good info about them on there..


----------

